# Has anyone built this yet?.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have a lathe, I do however collect routers like women collect shoes (though I'm worse regarding shoes than my wife)











Looks pretty neat, looks like you might be able to do some turnings ( not bowls/etc).

Shop notes vol 20 issue 115


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Does that book give you complete plans for that wooden milling machine?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's been my experience with jigs that intricate you spend an huge amount of time building them and they always almost work. You struggle with them for a while and then go buy a factory made one. I would just save time and buy a router crafter.


----------

